# Where to find latest version of Dailymail Module?



## asfafa (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi All

Time I got round to installing this 

Can anyone tell me where I can download the latest version of DailyMail please? Or is it Dailymail_jazz?

I tried doing a search and going to tivo-onion's site (deepinthejungle.com and deepinthejungle.servehttp.com) but ithe site doesn't seem accessible. Is there an alternate source?

Thanks in advance


paul


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

My mistake that was the link from the thread but it appears to be dead
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?postid=1761496#post1761496

As that domain is owned by http://www.no-ip.com/ it's possible that the machine it's directed to is off.

The version attached to the first post is 0.3 (which is the version I have and I believe it upto date) and that link works
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=140252


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

Mine is jazzed dailymail v1.01 (02 May 2006) . I think I got it from his web site.

I have it at here and could email it to you? PM me with your address.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Also have V1.01 install set here and could email it.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

I haven't caught up fully since I got back but there are some HTML bugs in 1.01 which I fixed on my own copy. Would be nice to roll the fixes into the official release. Is it still being developed?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mrtickle said:


> I haven't caught up fully since I got back but there are some HTML bugs in 1.01 which I fixed on my own copy. Would be nice to roll the fixes into the official release. Is it still being developed?


It would be nice if it gave you more prominent warnings about recordings it cannot do due to inadequate hard drive space as opposed to cancelled recordings for other reasons that you are unlikely to want DailyMail to tell you about.

The fact that TivoOnion has let his site disappear rather suggests his focus may no longer be on DailyMail development.................


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

As I say, I still haven't caught up fully!

Future recordings that can't happen due to disc space must be quite rare surely. Especially with 500GB of disc space  ? You'd have to have a TiVo almost full of "keep until I delete" recordings I think?

I do have an idea how to implement this but I'd need to check the details (I've never seen it) - what does the TiVo UI's recording history say for those recordings, if you have any at the moment? Also same question with TiVoWeb's recording history.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Would anyone mind emailing the latest version to me, please?

Many thanks


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Or uploading it as a zip to this or the main thread?


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

AMc said:


> Or uploading it as a zip to this or the main thread?


It tells me it is too large to upload. The limit is 100K and the zip file is 1.72 MB.


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

I have posted a link to it in the main thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5613092&&#post5613092


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

mrtickle said:


> I haven't caught up fully since I got back but there are some HTML bugs in 1.01 which I fixed on my own copy. Would be nice to roll the fixes into the official release. Is it still being developed?


MrTickle...as 1.01 seems to be the most recent version, is it worth highlighting what changes you made in your version, and putting them in the main thread?

As least that way TivoOnion can see what to include in version 1.02! :up:


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Verne said:


> I have posted a link to it in the main thread.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5613092&&#post5613092


TVM


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

I've got entries in the Conflicts section today for Match of the Day on BBC1 at 22:40. There is no conflict because MOTD is not on tonight. I presume it was put in the EPG by mistake and then removed. Is there anyway to prevent them appearing in the Dailymail? It's rather annoying. Likewise for episodes of a season pass which has been cancelled.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

MotD was on BBC NI last Wednesday at 2240 - but not this week.


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

ozsat said:


> MotD was on BBC NI last Wednesday at 2240 - but not this week.


So why is it coming up as a conflict for tonight then? I'll check the recording history later but I wonder if it is one of those where it says it is no longer in the programme guide? If so then it should be possible to exclude it from the dailymail.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

FWIW I had the same thing with "Medium" last Sunday night on BBC1. Got my Dailmail and went to a load of hassle rearranging The Sopranos and a sorting out the resulting conflicts. Happened to turn to BBC1 at 10.30 and saw MOTD starting so quickly undid all my manual sorting.
I put it down to generic guide data being filled in advance and picked up by Daily Mail.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I used to get this problem a lot for some reason, which is why I forced my daily call to be done at a specific time via cron and schedule the DailyMail run one hour later. This means you have the fresh data for that day and the generic data has been filled.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I think it is down to a timing issue where downloading data is a buildup of generic data before live is inserted. I've see it in the listings occasionally.


----------

